# fseventer équivalent monitorer fichiers lus



## joncrasi (5 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Je cherche un équivalent de FSeventer permettant de visualiser quels sont les fichiers lus et par quel programme...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2013)

Pourquoi ça, l'original est toujours disponible (et fonctionne toujours) ? 

Cela dit, vu sa nature, c'est pas de la bureautique mais du "système". On déménage.


----------



## subsole (5 Mars 2013)

Peut-être pour ça ? =>  Requires admin access _& will only work on Mac OS X 10.4+ i.e. &#8220;Tiger&#8221;, &#8220;Leopard&#8221;, or &#8220;Snow Leopard&#8221; _
Et à condition que la configuration MacG de joncrasi ne soit pas à jour.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Peut-être pour ça ? =>  Requires admin access _& will only work on Mac OS X 10.4+ i.e. Tiger, Leopard, or Snow Leopard _
> Et à condition que la configuration de joncrasi ne soit pas à jour.



Ben, vu le mécanisme, même sous Lion ou Mountain Lion, il doit continuer à fonctionner, vu que Spotlight et Time Machine y fonctionnent toujours


----------



## joncrasi (5 Mars 2013)

Au temps pour moi je pensais bêtement que l'on pouvait uniquement voir les écritures ("Observes filesystem changes") sans penser qu'il puisse y avoir un comptage systématique à chaque lecture, et donc écriture, est-ce cela ?

Comment différencié les données lues de celles écrites ? Est-ce le 'Type' 'Stat Changed' qui correspond à une lecture ? Si tel est le cas est-ce que Stat Changed peut aussi signifier autre chose qu'une lecture ?

merci pour vos lumières,

Jon


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2013)

joncrasi a dit:


> Au temps pour moi je pensais bêtement que l'on pouvait uniquement voir les écritures ("Observes filesystem changes") sans penser qu'il puisse y avoir un comptage systématique à chaque lecture, et donc écriture, est-ce cela ?
> 
> Comment différencié les données lues de celles écrites ? Est-ce le 'Type' 'Stat Changed' qui correspond à une lecture ? Si tel est le cas est-ce que Stat Changed peut aussi signifier autre chose qu'une lecture ?
> 
> ...



Là, je ne peux pas t'aider, FSeventer je n'y ai jeté qu'un coup d'&#339;il rapide. Tout ce que je peux dire, c'est qu'il semble qu'on puisse y faire certaines sélections, mais je ne sais ni lesquelles, ni comment. Il y a un tuto sur CUK, vois si ça peut t'aider !


----------



## joncrasi (5 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y a un tuto sur CUK, vois si ça peut t'aider !



Merci, ça ne répond pas précisément à ma question mais intéressant.


----------

